# Phenom II X2 555 stability unlocked



## Bassman_soundking (May 29, 2010)

I have unlocked the cpu to X4 and prime 95 stable for hours at a time. I get random crashes though when booting up or just anytime though. I had voltage to the cpu at 1.325.

I have read that the voltage for the Phenom II X2 555 is 1.4v and the voltage for the Phenom II X4 955 (which it is unlocked to) is 1.5v. Is the voltage too low causing random crashes? I have turned the voltage up to 1.4 now. I just ran prime 95 for 90 min and with case fans and cpu fan on high, with a max temp of 48-49*c. With the fans all on medium it idles at 33*c and thats how it is right now while I type this in my house that is 75*f. Any help will be appreciated.

Oh also I got crashes when setting ram to 1600. The ram is rated at 1600 so it is not overclocked. I noticed mobo was setting it at 1.55v, and it is rated 1.65v so I turned it to 1.64 as only even values are ava. in bios. So far I am stable, but do I need to adjust any more values like nForce200 v, or HT v, or NB v etc...? thanx


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 29, 2010)

Anyone have this kinda setup have any help for me? If it wont do quad core I can deal with that I guess, but I dont wanna give up prematurely with a simple error.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 29, 2010)

increased voltages and still bsod during boot-up sometimes. But here I am without any changes...I dont get it?!? Is this a problem with the unlocked cores not liking 64 bit, and why only during boot-up? I have actually crashed like 1 or 2x during internet surfing too, but 99% of crashes are during boot-up after the windows colorful banner comes on.


----------



## theonedub (May 29, 2010)

It could be a 64 bit issue. Try running the ram at 1333 and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> It could be a 64 bit issue. Try running the ram at 1333 and see if it makes a difference.



I did that too and it still crashes randomly.


----------



## theonedub (May 29, 2010)

Can you try using a 32bit OS then? 64bit and 32bit OS keys are interchangeable. Maybe post up all your current voltage settings as well so other people can look at them and see if they need to be adjusted.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 29, 2010)

I 1st ran this in xp x86 for 3 days b4 the 7 64 bit upgrade and had no problems then, but it was only for 3 days like I said and the ram was at the mb default of 1333 and slower timing then as well. I hadnt done any other adjustments then. Thanx for the help. The only reason I am not in favor of the 32 bit system is that my ram wont all show up.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 30, 2010)

Set everything in bios to defaults for cpu just like you were not overclocking at all. So, you're running 3.1 core, 2.0 cpu-nb and ht all with 200 base clock. Set you default core vid and set cpu-nb to 1.2v.

Set ram in bios to 9-9-9-24 2T at 1333mhz.

Does the Asus 890 board allow you to adjust ACC percentages like on the 7xx boards? If so set them all to -2%.

Basically, you doing this to make sure it is the extra two cores and not something else.

Try to boot. Is it stable? If not set your cpu vid so that it is 1.40v.

Btw, do you know what the batch code is for the cpu? Might be able to google it and see how others have faired with the same batch.


----------



## hat (May 30, 2010)

Try bumping the NB voltage and HTT voltage a little.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 30, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Set everything in bios to defaults for cpu just like you were not overclocking at all. So, you're running 3.1 core, 2.0 cpu-nb and ht all with 200 base clock. Set you default core vid and set cpu-nb to 1.2v.
> 
> Set ram in bios to 9-9-9-24 2T at 1333mhz.
> 
> ...



have had a crash with default settings too, all voltages were auto etc... 1333 ram with 9-9-24 etc.
Can I find the batch code on the box the cpu came in?

I never saw an acc percentage or the option to unlock individual cores. I will look more though. I am new to bios tweaking.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 30, 2010)

hat said:


> Try bumping the NB voltage and HTT voltage a little.



I will try that too.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 30, 2010)

If I make it through boot up it will be fine.
But, why does boot up take sooooo long to boot? I mean like a black screen with no hdd activity for like 40 seconds or more.  Total boot up is like 2 min. I think. Slower than xp was on my old pc for sure.
Shut down is like 5-10 sec max though.


----------



## Baam (May 31, 2010)

I had to disabling the fourth core on mine, wouldn't go past the windows load screen no matter what i set the voltages or processor speed. Runs fine with 3 cores at 4Ghz though.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

Does anybody know how to enable one core at a time on Asus M4N98TD EVO mobo?
I have looked and cant find anything.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 31, 2010)

How do you have nVidia core calibration set?

You should have "unleash mode" enabled and set at all cores. Set it to -2%.

I read the post wrong and thought you had the 890 FX board.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> How do you have nVidia core calibration set?
> 
> You should have "unleash mode" enabled and set at all cores. Set it to -2%.
> 
> I read the post wrong and thought you had the 890 FX board.



I enabled core calibration per core, I guess that is what you meant? I set it to per core, and set them all to -2% and no post, then set core 2,3 to -2%, no post. Restarted again and it posted. basically same as usual where it wont post with bsod randomly. what does the core NVCC % thing do? I have searched and most people dont know what it does either. I guess it puts less load on selected cores? Anyway do I need to keep it on all cores 0,1,2,3 ? Thanx for the help


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

thanx to everyone who is trying to help me with my pc issues. Really appreciated!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2010)

If your prime stable there could be something else wrong here. 

Btw is the unlocked 555 overclocked or at stock? if overclocked then back off the oc and find your stable default voltage etc. 

Have you touched any other voltages? maybe one to look at is the nb/cpu voltage could always up that a tad

You will find the x2's that can unlock need a fair bit of voltage going through them to get them stable, mine for example is set to 1.45 in bios though this board has a fair bit of vdroop so that equates to 1.416 when under load. 

You can check for vdroop by running cpuz and p95 or intel burn in test or something else and monitoring the vcore when all cores are loaded


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> If your prime stable there could be something else wrong here.
> 
> Btw is the unlocked 555 overclocked or at stock? if overclocked then back off the oc and find your stable default voltage etc.
> 
> ...



I have it set to manual and have my ram at 1600 7-8-7-24 (what I bought it at) I guess bios considders that an oc? I have raised cpu to 1.4v now I have never once had a high core temp or crash during prime 95 and have trried all the different types of testing they offer. I hit 59* testing once on stock cooler now Zalman keeps me under 50* at all tests. I will try ram at 9-9-9-24 and 1333 again with 1.45v cpu and see what happens.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

set the changes I said I was gonna try in place and booted 1st try (which happens sometimes. Running prime now and watching voltage and temps.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

case fans high cpu fan high house 77*c and just turned on air conditioner. cpu was 34*idle now it is 49*c after 15 min of p95

 ---edit---I have a core temp now of 50* and holding which is a lil higher than last time, but I think ambient temp inhou8se is higher than my last test too.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

according to speedfan my vcore is 1.38v under load after setting it to 1.45v in bios. What gives here?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> according to speedfan my vcore is 1.38v under load after setting it to 1.45v in bios. What gives here?



vdroop


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> vdroop



wow that seems like a lot drop there.

So is 50*c an ok temp for my cpu under load with house 1t 76*f ? running the p95 test that says maximum heat and just some ram tested.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (May 31, 2010)

Bassman_soundking said:


> wow that seems like a lot drop there.
> 
> So is 50*c an ok temp for my cpu under load with house 1t 76*f ? running the p95 test that says maximum heat and just some ram tested.



50c is fine, your ok upto around 60c but I wouldnt go that high you might wanna bump the vcore up and see what it drops too under load


----------



## Bassman_soundking (May 31, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 50c is fine, your ok upto around 60c but I wouldnt go that high you might wanna bump the vcore up and see what it drops too under load



Bump it high enough to get over1.4v under load?

edit..it was 1.45v in bios and 1.38 under load, not that test is over at idle it is showing 1.42v.


----------



## a_ump (May 31, 2010)

ugh, prime 95....i find it dated program, OCCT imo is better.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 1, 2010)

Even after running ram at 1333 and 9-9-9-24, and upping vcore to 1.4 and 1.45v, and -2 on the core nvcc thing still 3 bsod's in a row, then 4th try it boots up. Same or worse results than usual. It will always boot up after a few tries.

I might try win 7 32 bit on a different partition and confirm if it is is unstable cores or not.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 1, 2010)

a_ump said:


> ugh, prime 95....i find it dated program, OCCT imo is better.



ran occt for 2 hrs no problems either, gotta be the bios or os, because no stress test can seem cause a problem for the cpu. 73* in house and 49*c peak temp over that time.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 1, 2010)

a_ump said:


> ugh, prime 95....i find it dated program, OCCT imo is better.



If you know how to use it you can get results quickly with AMD.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> If you know how to use it you can get results quickly with AMD.



Get results with AMD what? Is there an AMD utility?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 2, 2010)

What? 

I was talking about Prime95.

If you tweak things one at a time you can use P95 to get results quickly. With AMD I find that it takes time to find if it is really stable or not. I've passed a 25 loop run of full memory usage with LinX and then turned right around and failed on a thread with P95 after about 3 hours.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

idk...I am at a loss. I can run every torture test under the sun with fans on or off for long periods of time with 0 problems ever! Then reboot or turn on pc fresh  and bsod, reboot and loads windows fine. I have tried so many setting in bios that dont solve it. Guess loading windows is more stressful on cores than 6 hrs of prime 95 with all fans unplugged?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 2, 2010)

You can run 6 hours of P95 small ffts with no errors?

Can you give us a bios pic(s) of what does seem to work until you cold boot so we know where to start from?

While it is not a Asus, I got a MSI that uses the same nVidia chips. Hopefully it works without problems and should be here maybe the end of this week. I've got two P2s that unlock (a 550 and 555) and I'll play with it and see if I can't come up with anything when it shows up.

They both should unlock pretty easy. I've used both on a MSI 770-C45. I figure if they work at 4 cores without a problem on that board they should work on just about anything out there.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You can run 6 hours of P95 small ffts with no errors?
> 
> Can you give us a bios pic(s) of what does seem to work until you cold boot so we know where to start from?
> 
> ...



How do I take a still pic of bios? I will do it asap? thanx


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

Let me edit my other post.... I said I reboot and it is fine, and I meant that when it gets done with test or after a fresh boot it might bsod, but next reboot or a reset it will boot up with no problems. I am looking into how to get a bios pic, and will post a pic as soon as I know how.

-----edit------I am gonna just take a pic with cam of screens.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

if you want a different pic let me know and I will get it..thank for helping out.



I had changed it to x2 for a while prior to pics, and thats why it says x2, but I changed it to x4 and then saved and rebooted.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You can run 6 hours of P95 small ffts with no errors?
> 
> Can you give us a bios pic(s) of what does seem to work until you cold boot so we know where to start from?
> 
> ...



good luck with those cpu's unlocking w/o probs


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 2, 2010)

Set nVidia Core Calibration to all cores. Leave unleash mode enabled and set all the percentage to -2%.

Disable these:
microcode updation
cool 'n' quiet
c1e

Set these voltages:
vcore: 1.40
cpu/nb: 1.2 (which I think is default)
cpu vdda: 2.66
ht volt: 1.30

Do you have all the speed spectrums disabled? If not do that too.

Try that and see if anything changes.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Set nVidia Core Calibration to all cores. Leave unleash mode enabled and set all the percentage to -2%.
> 
> Disable these:
> microcode updation
> ...



thanx for  the reply... I tried that config too. same result 
I tried -2 +2 +6 etc

----edit---- I didnt read whole post. 
I will try all those settings at once.
It doesnt always mess up, so I wont know for sure till I reboot several times if it works or not.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Set nVidia Core Calibration to all cores. Leave unleash mode enabled and set all the percentage to -2%.
> 
> Disable these:
> microcode updation
> ...




I made all the changes you told me. you stated cpu vdda 2.66v, options 2.6 or 2.7. I chose 2.7v
everything else was as stated.
after I saved changes and restarted.
as soon as windows logo was fading it rebooted.....no blue screen though....
then  after that I rebooted like 5x and no probs. So far it looks like this is working. I really hope this is gonna be a ongoing fix, either way thanx so much for the effort and taking the time to help me.


----------



## Bassman_soundking (Jun 2, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> You can run 6 hours of P95 small ffts with no errors?
> 
> Can you give us a bios pic(s) of what does seem to work until you cold boot so we know where to start from?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I hate taking that long without doing anything ,but yeah I can go that long. As a matter of fact I still surf the net while on prime 95 sometimes.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 2, 2010)

I understand on the long time. When I only had 1 system it was like having teeth pull just having my system tied up for how ever long it took to get some stability.

If you still have problems, I would suggest upping the ht voltage up a couple of notches. While it doesn't say it, usually that voltage control is tied to the sb. On nVidia I'm not too sure about that but seeing as you don't have a sb voltage control, I'm led to believe it is.

Since you trying to unlock the other two cores, my theory is the sb is going to need the extra voltage since there are a handful of pins that are directly tied in to the cpu. While you are loading the memory controller and l3 more with the extra 2 cores, the vid for the P2 x2 chips are already higher than the stock vid for the x4 chips so I think the extra volts are already there to handle any higher load.


----------

